# Infinity Lock Miter Setup Jig



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

My wife and I were out and about today and stopped to visit a friend that makes small casework. He was setting up a lock miter bit and was using Infinity's lock miter setup jig.

We were impressed. He set the bit up in less than 5 minutes using their jig. He gave us a shot at it and it took me less than 10 minutes and my wife about the same.

When we got home tonight we ordered us one.

https://www.infinitytools.com/lock-miter-master-jigs

And here is a how to video on it.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

A lot of folks will decry spending that on something that can be easily made, but I bought the set some years back. When fiddling aprund with it I was able to get an almost perfect lock joint on my first try. I'm quite happy with them.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

> A lot of folks will decry spending that on something that can be easily made, but I bought the set some years back. When fiddling aprund with it I was able to get an almost perfect lock joint on my first try. I m quite happy with them.
> 
> - Fred Hargis


I used to be one of those, and I've made a lot of setup blocks for that bit and it's frustrated me more than one time. After seeing our friend set that bit up in less than 5 minutes, and my wife and me doing it in less than 10 minutes and her never using that bit before, it was time to hit the buy me button.

I'm 75 now and frustrations are something I care not to bother with anymore, and if anything comes along to help I hit the buy me button.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Rich has a way of setting it up by taking measurements. The struggle isn't over after the bit is set. What do you use to support the vertical piece is another challenge.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

> Rich has a way of setting it up by taking measurements. The struggle isn t over after the bit is set. What do you use to support the vertical piece is another challenge.
> 
> - corelz125


Our friend has sleds at different heights that mounts in t-slots on his table. He also has the super Incra fence that I just purchased for my wife, awesome fence. He said it usually takes him no more the 3 or 4 minutes to set up the bit with that Infinity gauge and he usually hits dead on on first try. It took me 7 minutes using it the first time. We use the bit mostly for mitering the corners on cabinetry, nothing usually more than 6 inches wide.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I made a sled for the vertical piece also. I didn't feel comfortable routing that piece just holding it by hand


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

If I ever get a router table I'm getting a lock miter router jig. That's very cleaver


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

They are great helpers to getting you on the right street, finding the right address comes down to a test cut or 3. Versus just willy nilly trying to figure it out, you'll meet a mountain of frustration.

Way back I used test blocks cut from successful setups. I have the Infinity set now. I find them more permanent. They claim universality, but I had an XYZ branded bit, that wouldn't match well enough to work out. If someone was buying new, and had the bit, try what Lock Miter bit you already have, if it doesn't work out either the Infinity bits, or Freud work well with the set up jigs.



> I made a sled for the vertical piece also. I didn t feel comfortable routing that piece just holding it by hand
> 
> - corelz125


I'm with you on this. Even a tall fence doesn't work as well as a sled type jig that just holds the workpiece and moves it along the fence. This page makes for an easy template to build to. Or they sell them if you don't like building jigs. The biggest plus to these jigs is they lock the stock against the fence, so cut depth is always the same. Trying to hold the stock to the fence with a Gripper or the like, you'll not get as consistent depth, and that varied depth will not allow your joints to match. Frustration again.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

> They are great helpers to getting you on the right street, finding the right address comes down to a test cut or 3. Versus just willy nilly trying to figure it out, you ll meet a mountain of frustration.
> 
> Way back I used test blocks cut from successful setups. I have the Infinity set now. I find them more permanent. They claim universality, but I had an XYZ branded bit, that wouldn t match well enough to work out. If someone was buying new, and had the bit, try what Lock Miter bit you already have, if it doesn t work out either the Infinity bits, or Freud work well with the set up jigs.
> 
> ...


That's exactly, more or less, looks like the sleds our friend made. Definitely holds the piece tight to the fence and the table. Same cut all the way though and safe.

According to the tracking number our Infinity jig is due here tomorrow. I may do a review on it on how it works for us, time permitting.


----------

